# Multitouchscreen für Lau



## klefreak (25. Mai 2008)

*Multitouchscreen für Lau*

Seit der Vorstellung des Iphone und auch den Präsentationen von Microsoft in denen ein Multitouch Tisch, das Projekt Surface vorgestellt wurde, liebäugelt so mancher mit der neuen Technik. Ein findiger Bastler und Student an der Universität San Diego California hat sich zum Ziel gesetzt, diese Technik auch zum selber basteln anzubieten.

Im Youtube Video gibt es eine Schnellanleitung, wie man sein eigenes Multitouchpad erstellen kann, auf seiner Homepage bietet er auch die passende Software, mit welcher man dann verschiedene Aufgaben am PC erledigen kann.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/pQpr3W-YmcQ&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/pQpr3W-YmcQ&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

MTmini - How To  AudioTouch and more

Unter dem Namen Cupit wird in der Inovationsschmiede Eyebeam in New York an einer günstigen Surface Alternative auf Open Source Basis geforscht, welche mit Selbstbaukosten von ca 500-700$ auskommen soll, im Vergleich dazu muss man für die Microsoft Variante schon einige Tausend $ hinblättern.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/K0GjtoVym1w&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/K0GjtoVym1w&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object> 

Die Variante von Eyebeam hat den Vorteil, dass auch Grafik am Touchpad angezeigt werden kann, die Variante des Studenten fungiert ja nur als Touchpad. --> Cupit --> NOR_/D

lg Klemens

quelle: CHIP Online - Test, Download, News, Video, Forum, Preisvergleich; AudioTouch and more


----------



## der8auer (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Multitouchscreen für Lau*

Das ist mal wirklich genial 

Hätte lust das nachzubauen


----------



## klefreak (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Multitouchscreen für Lau*



der8auer schrieb:


> Das ist mal wirklich genial
> 
> Hätte lust das nachzubauen



Ich habe leider nix gescheites gefunden um auch die 2. Variante, mit Displayfunktion, nachbauen zu können, deren Software ist leider noch nicht zu haben. Pre-Order Aufträge werden anscheinend schon angenommen, mal schauen was in den nächsten Monaten passiert  ansonsten ist ein großes  Touchpad ja auch nicht so schlecht. 

lg Klemens


----------



## Black_Beetle (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Multitouchscreen für Lau*

Ja gerade für das auto als Multimediafunktion wäre es der hammer.


----------



## Pipe_Zero (25. Mai 2008)

*AW: Multitouchscreen für Lau*

Ist schon lustig, ich habs mal auf die schnelle nachgebaut.
Ich werde aber mal mit nem gescheiten karton und ner platte das ganze bauen, den mit nem minikarton und nur nem blatt papier drüber funktionierts zwar, aber eben nur mässig.


----------



## McBain (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Multitouchscreen für Lau*

ist ja stark!!
hätte nicht gedacht dass man nen touchpad so einfach bauen kann!!
werds aber nicht nachbauen habe keine verwendung für sowas..


----------



## MESeidel (28. Mai 2008)

*AW: Multitouchscreen für Lau*



Black_Beetle schrieb:


> Ja gerade für das auto als Multimediafunktion wäre es der hammer.



Wenn beide Hände auf dem Radiodisplay sind, kann man aber nicht mehr schalten ;o)


----------



## CeresPK (29. Mai 2008)

*AW: Multitouchscreen für Lau*



MESeidel schrieb:


> Wenn beide Hände auf dem Radiodisplay sind, kann man aber nicht mehr schalten ;o)



Lenken ist ja auch erstmal zweitrangig


----------

